# What I've learned this season...



## Silverado (Apr 26, 2017)

1. The 1/3 rule is the mother of all rules. If it looks like it needs to be mowed it's too late.
2. Perfection is not possible.
3. PGR is for real. Give yourself a few apps to get the perfect rate/schedule setup for your lawn.
4. PGR is for real. If you let it wear off, go ahead and start planning your mid season scalp.
5. I have about 7500 sf of lawn. The mid season scalp in 95+ degree heat on a sunny day is no joke. 
6. Mid season scalp+ PGR wearing off + quick release N at 1lb/1000sf = lawn back to green in 10 days or less
7. Leveling is a never ending project. Water runoff, rodents, kids...all can cause issues. Don't think leveling is a once and done project. (but it does make a world of difference!)
8. The Mclane is a good entry level reel. Take care of it and it will take care of you. Most importantly take time to backlap properly. If you rush, it will cause problems later (or sooner). 
8. Enjoy what you do. This has become a hobby for me.
9. In regards to number 8, don't let it get in the way of family time.

Disclaimer: this is the third year for my 419 lawn. Second year of cutting low. Last year I leveled. I've tried to keep HOC between 1/2 and 3/4 this year with my Mclane.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Well said, and I just noticed that you're from my parents home town! I spent many summers at my grandparents house down the road from TJC. I guess that's why I fell in love with the Apache Belles at a young age, and went to school there on a marching band scholarship. Grandpa had an immaculate St. Augustine lawn, and it made me sad the last time I went by their old house, and saw the condition of the lot. I do love the rose garden in the city, and my wife tried to talk me into seeing all the dresses they had in there from the parades, but I opted not to do so. I kinda wish I had gone in there.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Silverado said:


> 1. The 1/3 rule is the mother of all rules. If it looks like it needs to be mowed it's too late.
> 2. Perfection is not possible.
> 3. PGR is for real. Give yourself a few apps to get the perfect rate/schedule setup for your lawn.
> 4. PGR is for real. If you let it wear off, go ahead and start planning your mid season scalp.
> ...


This is solid gold. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Great post Silverado - totally agree on all points. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Great post, I learned that trying to maintain Bermuda below .4" without PGR will require everyday mowing. I learned a lot about small engines and maintaining a Jacobsen and toro greensmower.


----------



## Silverado (Apr 26, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Well said, and I just noticed that you're from my parents home town! I spent many summers at my grandparents house down the road from TJC. I guess that's why I fell in love with the Apache Belles at a young age, and went to school there on a marching band scholarship. Grandpa had an immaculate St. Augustine lawn, and it made me sad the last time I went by their old house, and saw the condition of the lot. I do love the rose garden in the city, and my wife tried to talk me into seeing all the dresses they had in there from the parades, but I opted not to do so. I kinda wish I had gone in there.


My family loves Tyler. We've been here my whole life and plan to stay, despite me having to commute to work around the Eastern half of the US (dfw can relate )
Our first house had St Augustine which is great when healthy, but I swore I'd never have it again so when we built we put down the 419. If you ever make it over this way let me know!


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Well said Silverado!

In addition to the above, here's a couple of quick points I learned:

1) Nothing in lawn care happens overnight...except nitrogen burn
2) HOC is like make-up for women. The lower you go, the more the imperfections show. Above 1" hides a lot. Under 1" and stuff gets real.
3) Reel vs. rotary is not a debate. Reel vs. GM between .5" and 1" is.
4) No lawn is ever flat enough


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I struggle with number 9.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

* Without irrigation I can only tackle small renovations.
* Which means my yard will take years to complete. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Silverado (Apr 26, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I struggle with number 9.


Yes, if we're being honest I bet most of us who are serious about our yard have struggled as well....Probably should be number 1 on the list!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Silverado said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I struggle with number 9.
> ...


I try to get my kids, that are old enough, involved so we're spending time together. They love it! Generally speaking, aside from this year's renovation, I don't spend loads of time on the yard.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I struggle with number 9.


I hide behind that fact with the excuse i own my own lawn business... Truth be known, I just have so much fun at work... Please, for the love of God, do not tell my wife...


----------

